# Stocking Question



## JKurz1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi guys. Just a quick question and hope someone can help me out.......wondering if you know of a place i nthe Akron area that sells stocking fish (bass, bluegill, etc.)? Much thanks!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is a list of propagaters through out the state! 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Fishing/propagate/faffp.htm


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just built a new pond and used Fenders Hachery. They are a small family run place with great prices. They are north of Coshocton near Baltic Ohio. Sorry, I'm at work and don't have their phone number. You will not be sorry dealing with these guys.


----------

